# Bobcats take Kidd-Gilchrist 2nd



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

At this point it looks like we may actually keep him, but it's a surprise if we do. I am okay with this. Not excited or anything, but nothing is going to excite me about this team's immediate future.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Well, they had a giant hole at small forward that they plugged with two highly athletic swingmen who dig in on D and play hard. Their frontcourt is still a mess, but a backcourt of Kemba/Gordon/Henderson/MKG/Taylor is just regular, middle-of-the-lottery bad. That's a big upgrade from last year.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

MKG is going to prove a lot of people wrong. There's a reason he was drafted at 2.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Now they need some bigs and they'll be run of the mill bad, instead of historically bad.

All jokes aside MKG was probably the right pick. At a certain point gambling hasn't paid off and it's nice for y'all to have a sure thing.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

That's the thing. Charlotte hasn't really gambled that much. They've taken supposedly "safe" lottery picks in their history (Okafor, Felton & May, Morrison). Even Walker and Henderson weren't huge potential guys. 

I thought that Beal had more potential than MKG to be a #1 option scorer. Would have liked to see Charlotte get him.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Bobcats have never had the opportunity to draft a great player. They were always shortsighted in the beginning, trying to take shortcuts instead of accepting the pain of building through the draft. They've missed in the draft plenty, but they never had the chance to really take or pass on anyone who was more than above average. If we'd lost another game we would have gotten Chris Paul, but he was gone when we drafted that year.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Having seen only most of one summer league game Michael Kidd-Gilchrist looks pretty damned good to me.


----------

